# Trouble



## 007CPC (Mar 31, 2008)

Will I get into trouble for telling coders the questions and answers that were on the CCA and CPC exam?


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 31, 2008)

That is prohibited and required you to sign an agreement either prior to or after taking the exams.

Revealing the content of exams carries a penalty of credential revocation from both organizations.

Some food for thought . . .


----------



## 007CPC (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## 007CPC (Mar 31, 2008)

I never told anybody the content of the exam. Should I remove my thread how to crack the CPC exam? oh no


----------



## elenax (Apr 1, 2008)

Please do!...it is only fair to all the coders that already took the exam and had to go to every single question, analize it and answer it *honestly *


----------



## ajudd (Apr 1, 2008)

*no way*

I don't see how any one could "crack the exam".

I was told that there are 4-5 different exams so out of a room of 10 people taking it, only TWO would have the same test.

How can you crack it anyway when it's all multiple choice and the proctor goes through your book to make sure nothing extra is in it?  You can't know which "version" you're going to get ahead of time and who on earth would have the answer key to all 5 tests anyway?  Only someone employed by the AAPC in that certain department would have access to that information.  
It would be very funny if someone thought they had the answers and FAILED it!  That is what cheaters get and deserve.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,

I think that "neuropathy" is getting a backlash from other coders and aapc members because of the use of the words "crack the cpc exam".  I cannot speak for this coder but I think, from reading his posts, that what was meant by this statement was that this coder has tips & pointers, possible suggestions, and time saving methods (process of elimination) to work through the exam quickly and efficiently.  

I don't think there's anything to "crack" per se.  You either know coding and/or how to locate the answers in your books, have practiced time management in a test-taking scenario, and studied or you don't - that simple.  I was blessed to pass the test on my first try and finished 1 1/2 hour early & I didn't "crack" anything.  I feel bad for this person because everyone seems to be so upset and I think that the intention was just to try and help others.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## ajudd (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope that you are right.  Because yes, you are either prepared or you are not.  You need to have good process of elimination skills to take that exam.
I too, passed on my first try, but I finished with about 5 minutes to spare.  I remember how stressed I was and I barely slept a wink the night before I was so nervous!!  But it went well, and you realize how much you really do know.  I was stumped a few times- but I didn't have that god-awful feeling when I walked out of the room.
I was pleased to get my certificate, though... the month waiting to know for sure was almost as bad as the exam itself!


----------



## 007CPC (Apr 1, 2008)

*360*

Truth is stranger than fiction


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 1, 2008)

thompsonsyl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that "neuropathy" is getting a backlash from other coders and aapc members because of the use of the words "crack the cpc exam".  I cannot speak for this coder but I think, from reading his posts, that what was meant by this statement was that this coder has tips & pointers, possible suggestions, and time saving methods (process of elimination) to work through the exam quickly and efficiently.
> 
> ...



I completly agree with you on this subject, I've read his post to and have asked him question, not about the exam but about his credentials, I think if you really read his posts he is willing to give as you said tips, pointers.

I don't think there is anything to "crack" either, I took my exam back in March 2005 and I finished in the 5 hours exactly, I really thought about what i was doing and I did a sorta "process of elimination". 

My 2 cents


----------



## ajudd (Apr 7, 2008)

wording is everything I guess.

Pointers are fine.  I would hope that instructors are giving pointers too - such as use process of elimination, skip through the "fluff" of the question (focus on the 'real' question), learn your book layout, use tabs to quickly find key pages, etc.

The word "crack the exam" makes it sound like cheat sheets are available.  It just struck me in a very wrong way.


----------

